# 8th Air Force navigator hopes to meet you chaps



## b17sam (Jul 3, 2005)

This Yank 8th Air Force B-17 navigator (35 missions against the 3rd Reich) will be answering questions, signing copies of my epic novel, participating in forums and generally trying very hard not to make too much a fool of myself before my adoring public at the Flying Legends Air Show at Duxford on July 9 and at the Aircrew Forum at Bletchley Hall on July 12. Perhaps some of you blokes may wish to meet with me.
Sam Halpert
A Real Good War


----------

